

Visualising Sorting Algorithms: Python's timsort - budu
http://corte.si//posts/code/timsort/index.html

======
srean
This is has been on HN a few times, old comments can be found here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=555549>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=750858>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=555971>

------
henrikschroder
Hands-down the best resource for visualizing and comparing different sorting
algorithms I've seen.

However, I'm missing the best algorithm of them all - bogosort! It would
definitely get a unique visualization using this method, lots of random noise
until it's suddenyl all sorted.

------
feral
Pleasing aesthetically, as well as functionally. Good aesthetics always count
for something, even with such a cut and dried task.

Anyone printed these out nicely and put them on a wall? I think they'd make
good posters.

